# New poor man's Mayones by Ibanez



## kamello (Jun 29, 2016)

Im not sure if Im happy or sad that this is in the Iron Label range (I mean, now it's in a price range that I can actually afford  ) but IMO it's definitely a beauty








Electric Guitars S - SIX6FDFM Iron Label | Ibanez guitars



they definitely have studied well the dj0nt market between this and the new RGA's/RGD's Iron Labels


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah saw it on FB earlier and my first thoughts was 'Mayones'.

Not really for me, but if Ibanez are starting to do more reversed headstocks, then more power to whoever is designing for them nowadays. Especially if they do some 7s


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow, didn't see this earlier, this is totally what I want (maybe with an added trem )


----------



## technomancer (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes because Ibanez never made S series guitars and nobody else ever did a Carribean burst finish before Mayones


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 29, 2016)

They don't even have the Schaller Hannes


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 29, 2016)

This should make all those people who keep saying "if only it had ebony, fixed bridge, direct mount passives, reverse headstock, and didn't have that gigantic stupidass plastic switch housing that nobody can seem to figure out why Ibanez uses on the S series" happy.


----------



## Miek (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll buy a blue one and put pink pickups in it and play songs about miami

e: still don't know why they have a different radius than prestige Ibanezes. especially when they use hardware with a baked in radius here(not that it can't be adjusted around)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Yes because Ibanez never made S series guitars and nobody else ever did a Carribean burst finish before Mayones



Come on, you know the second you saw this, the first thing that came to mind was Mayones. It's nearly a clone of the Djentleman Regius. 






Pretty obvious Ibanez is trying to get into the bootique crowd with the funky looking RGD and these Sabers.

And yes, I want one. 

EDIT: ...., the one with the trem is blackburst only.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 29, 2016)

Pretty sure Mayones probably copied the Ibanez S first which lead to the Regius. If this is your thing then you probably get a guitar just about as good for a fraction of insane US mayo prices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 29, 2016)

It's not the shape, it's the aesthetic. The colored-to-natural triburst, the matching reverse headstock, the blank fretboard with binding.

I mean, it's full circle now. Mayones copied the Saber/RG to make the Setius/Regius, and now Ibanez copies Mayones' aesthetics.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 29, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Pretty sure Mayones probably copied the Ibanez S first which lead to the Regius. If this is your thing then you probably get a guitar just about as good for a fraction of insane US mayo prices.



The S and Regius are completely different shapes and designs..

And personally, no Ibanez will ever touch a Mayones in my book. Especially not an Iron Label


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 29, 2016)

I still cant deal with the stupid choice for the switches positions *facepalm*


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 29, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Wow, didn't see this earlier, this is totally what I want (maybe with an added trem )



I actually like this. Just remove the wizard neck and get a custom 27" scaled one and id buy it


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 30, 2016)

FRAK ME THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I'M ON IN MONTHS AND I SEE THIS?

God damn I want one of these now. I got back into playing my 7 string and I gotta say those are gorgeous.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jun 30, 2016)

possumkiller said:


> This should make all those people who keep saying "if only it had ebony, fixed bridge, direct mount passives, reverse headstock, and didn't have that gigantic stupidass plastic switch housing that nobody can seem to figure out why Ibanez uses on the S series" happy.



It raises up the mounting height of the switch and allows it to be closer to the edge of the body. 

EDIT: it also undoes the angle of the arch top at that point, making the switch parallel to the strings.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I still cant deal with the stupid choice for the switches positions *facepalm*



I don't like the coil tap possie either. Though granted that I get one of these (I am due for a new 7, particularly a hardtail), I'd probably swap the 2 switches around.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 30, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I don't like the coil tap possie either. Though granted that I get one of these (I am due for a new 7, particularly a hardtail), I'd probably swap the 2 switches around.



though the same, but good luck with that.

the pickup switch its a normal 3 way, standard size. The coil split is a mini toggle, so the holes on the body wont match.

Im guessing the body of the guitar is too thin on that part to accomodate the 3 way switch??? I hope thats the reason, and even if it is, still a stupid idea to put the coil split in there .. QICK EDIT: I just realize the two switches are at the same distance to the edge of the guitar, so thats not the reason


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 30, 2016)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I actually like this. Just remove the wizard neck and get a custom 27" scaled one and id buy it



*_Sumsar waves hand in a jedi-like manner_*



Sumsar said:


> 25.5 inch will be fine



*_ImBCRichBitch, aka djentkid agrees_*



ImBCRichBitch said:


> 25.5 inch will be fine


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jun 30, 2016)

Throw out the toggle, put the 3-way in its place and slap in a DiMarzio EP1111 wired as a parallel/split/series switch*.  

* aka skervesen world domination mod.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 30, 2016)

From the wood choice this Ibanez is a clone of the new upcomming Mayones Regius Core, which will also come with a mahogany body and maple top and a maple neck with ebony fretboard.

This Ibby might be a nice modding platform


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 30, 2016)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I actually like this. Just remove the wizard neck and get a custom 27" scaled one and id buy it




In true SSO Fashion


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 30, 2016)

They're absolutely biting Mayones' aesthetic, but fair game, it's not like most people can afford a $4500 guitar


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 30, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> *_Sumsar waves hand in a jedi-like manner_*
> 
> 
> 
> *_ImBCRichBitch, aka djentkid agrees_*



Did... Did you just try your jedi mind tricks on me?! 

Nah. Nah. No wet spaghetti strings for i. 

May the Swartz be wit chu


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 30, 2016)

Lmao they got rid of the blade switch with plastic adapter and people still bitch about it.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 30, 2016)

Any idea when these are released in europe/uk?


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 30, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> They're absolutely biting Mayones' aesthetic, but fair game, it's not like most people can afford a $4500 guitar














Look at how Ibanez copied that shape...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 30, 2016)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I actually like this. Just remove the wizard neck and get a custom 27" scaled one and id buy it



I agree, but oddly feel a bizarre impulse to say "25.5" would be fine..."


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 30, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I agree, but oddly feel a bizarre impulse to say "25.5" would be fine..."



Resist the darkside, young padawan.


----------



## Jeffbro (Jun 30, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> The S and Regius are completely different shapes and designs..
> 
> And personally, no Ibanez will ever touch a Mayones in my book. Especially not an Iron Label



It's arguable who's copying who, but comparing a $4k guitar to a <$1k guitar is laughable. It's not a debate that a j custom >>> similarly priced setius.

In Europe mayos aren't even that exotic. The import and currency exchange makes it so overpriced.


----------



## narad (Jun 30, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> In Europe mayos aren't even that exotic. The import and currency exchange makes it so overpriced.



I live in Europe. Mayones are still boutiques here. The currency exchange makes them more affordable in the US than it does here.

I guess it's just quicker to say, ¬


----------



## pkgitar (Jun 30, 2016)

No hipshot or schaller? I'm out.





It's a joke, again.

Need more reverse headstock Ibanezez though.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 30, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> The import and currency exchange makes it so overpriced.



Yes and no ... and don't forget the shipping costs ... a Setius Alpha 6-string starts at 1500&#8364;, while a Regius Gothic 7-string already costs 2800&#8364; ... at least in Germany.

And our UK friend will complain even more, once this Brexit nonsense will be reality ... poor Britain, poor EU.


----------



## Jeffbro (Jun 30, 2016)

narad said:


> I live in Europe. Mayones are still boutiques here. The currency exchange makes them more affordable in the US than it does here.
> 
> I guess it's just quicker to say,



More affordable because of income, but overpriced compared to other guitars of similar quality in the US.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 30, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> It's arguable who's copying who, but comparing a $4k guitar to a <$1k guitar is laughable. It's not a debate that a j custom >>> similarly priced setius.
> 
> In Europe mayos aren't even that exotic. The import and currency exchange makes it so overpriced.



Overpriced isn't the discussion, there are many overpriced guitars. But if you resonate with the brand and don't mind paying you'll still go out and buy one.

Vice-versa, you (big_aug) comparing a 1k guitar to a 4k guitar is also laughable. I've owned 3 J-Customs, and they are great guitars but they're more like souped up Prestiges. And Prestiges are great guitars in their own respects, one of my main players is an old RG550. I would take a Setius over a J Custom from my own experience but simply saying >>> one guitar to another does neither guitar any justice.

The Setius is a mostly hardtail carved top guitar, and the J Custom is a drop top trem equipped instrument. They both do things the other can't do, and they're both fantastic. If we're talking overpriced, paying 4k new for any J Custom is ....ing absurd in my book considering how shot the resale on those are. I ended up selling both of my JC 6 and 7 strings for 15-1600 when I decided to let them go.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Still upset they didn't release one of these as an 8 considering that's what I play 99% of the time


----------



## Lawyer85 (Jun 30, 2016)

Don´t ask me why, but the first one with the blue and natural burst just looks kinda wrongt to me. Maybe it´s the Headstock which doesn´t fit to the finish, i just don´t know.

The Second one with the dark grey / black Burst looks great.

I totaly dig it that they got rid of the silly and cheap looking plastic which covered the blade switch. 
Every time i looked at an Ibanez S Series my eyes get caught by the blade switch an instantly i was thinking "waahh,why does it have to be this way" ?

Since they are from the Iron Label Range, hopefully the will be at an affordable price.


----------



## pott (Jun 30, 2016)

I lived in Europe until a year ago, owned a Mayones, and I wouldn't call these boutique at all. The Setius GTM I owned cost less than any MusicMan out there (was 1.5k euros), and was a lesser guitar (a couple of finishing issues, unaligned side-dots... sounded pretty though. Nothing exceptional, but nothing bad. A little bright). 

I bought it in Koln mind; I guess they're more prevalent in Germany than in the UK.

It took me a while to notice these issues (none of which influenced playability), and I eventually traded it for a Music Man Axis Super Sport with rosewood top, rosewood neck, and piezo. This guitar then got stolen less than 6 months after having moved to the US  It was a MUCH superior instrument to the Mayones. 

[/hijack]


----------



## Aymara (Jun 30, 2016)

pott said:


> It was a MUCH superior instrument to the Mayones.



Yeah, because the Setius is some kind of entry level Mayones model. I'm curious, if you would have come to the same conclusion, if you would have had a Regius.

But I think the conclusion might be the same, Mayones is not a boutique brand, except their customs maybe.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> Look at how Ibanez copied that shape...







1990s 540P Power...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2016)

The Saber dates back to 1987.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow 540p looks way more awesomer than the S. They should make those again!


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 30, 2016)

possumkiller said:


> Wow 540p looks way more awesomer than the S. They should make those again!


I'd love to see a reissue of the P and PII's.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jun 30, 2016)

That 540's pickup scheme gave me cancer


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 30, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> That 540's pickup scheme gave me cancer














Looks fine to me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> That 540's pickup scheme gave me cancer



Triple buckers are actually quite cool. There's quite a few tonal options. In the case of that 540, it's an actual humbucker with the single coil next to it and wired together. Consider it like the old 50s 1 pickup Esquires but on steroids. 

Hamer had the Motherbucker with a similar or same config for a while too. Ibanez also have triple buckers in the ATK basses. The SAs also have triple buckers in the bridge (though they're housed as humbuckers with one coil stacked). 

My condolences. Hope Nigel Tufnel's EBMM doesn't hurt you more.


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 30, 2016)

I like!


----------



## Jeffbro (Jul 1, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Overpriced isn't the discussion, there are many overpriced guitars. But if you resonate with the brand and don't mind paying you'll still go out and buy one.
> 
> Vice-versa, you (big_aug) comparing a 1k guitar to a 4k guitar is also laughable. I've owned 3 J-Customs, and they are great guitars but they're more like souped up Prestiges. And Prestiges are great guitars in their own respects, one of my main players is an old RG550. I would take a Setius over a J Custom from my own experience but simply saying >>> one guitar to another does neither guitar any justice.
> 
> The Setius is a mostly hardtail carved top guitar, and the J Custom is a drop top trem equipped instrument. They both do things the other can't do, and they're both fantastic. If we're talking overpriced, paying 4k new for any J Custom is ....ing absurd in my book considering how shot the resale on those are. I ended up selling both of my JC 6 and 7 strings for 15-1600 when I decided to let them go.



Sorry for your loss, but we all know you can order new/barely used j customs from japan for 2k off the bay.

I'm just saying you can't bash a low end production model by comparing it a top of the line mayo. But in the same price range a Setius does not stack up to a high end ibanez in quality and specs.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> But in the same price range a Setius does not stack up to a high end ibanez in quality and specs.



Price range depends on the country ... as mentioned before the Setius costs 1500-1800&#8364; in Germany depending on the model and specs. I guess the US prices are much higher due to transport costs and taxes.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 1, 2016)

I didn't realize Mayones cornered the market on the color blue. 

Mayo clearly lifted the S series body.

I would say that literally copying a body shape is 10x more egregious.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 1, 2016)

I love Mayones as much as the next guy... but the cost in the US is ridiculous. $3-6k? There are far too many other options...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> Sorry for your loss, but we all know you can order new/barely used j customs from japan for 2k off the bay.
> 
> I'm just saying you can't bash a low end production model by comparing it a top of the line mayo. But in the same price range a Setius does not stack up to a high end ibanez in quality and specs.



There was no loss dude, that's just the market dictating how much they would pay for my guitars at the time 

And I'm saying the same thing you're saying but on the opposite spectrum, you're not even the person I directed it to in the first place. And just to inform you, but Mayo is like EBMM or Suhr where their instruments are consistently built across the line. There is no disconnect in quality unless there is very much an import model for example with in house QC. So keep that in mind, a Setius will be similar in build quality to a Regius and vice versa. At least until you hit Collection/Masterbuilt levels for their respective brands.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh and Ibanez has been making "Mayones" shaped guitars for years... not only the RG Power, but the SC620 and other variants (minus the oversized video game style knobs).


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jul 1, 2016)

No no, THIS is a poor-man's Mayones:


----------



## Lawyer85 (Jul 1, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> I love Mayones as much as the next guy... but the cost in the US is ridiculous. $3-6k? There are far too many other options...





Yes, there are many other Options fo sure. How do you get Mayones Guitars in USA, is there a Distributor or what ?


Products from Europe are mostly higher Priced in USA and vice versa, for example:

I´m from Germany and a Mayones Duvell starts at 2250 $ and a Regius at 2888 $, both roughly converted.

Now let´s take a look at Mesa Boogie Amps.
Sweetwater sells the JP2C Head for 2500$, which is 2250 Euro
If you take a look at a German Shop, they want 3900 Euros for it, which is 4330$, that´s just insane.

Maybe this is not the best possible example, but it shows a tendency.
But there a still some Products who aren´t that expensive in the USA.
The Kemper Amp without the Poweramp is 1980$ at Sweetwater and 1880$ in Germany,


----------



## Jeffbro (Jul 1, 2016)

Lawyer85 said:


> Yes, there are many other Options fo sure. How do you get Mayones Guitars in USA, is there a Distributor or what ?



Certain stores carry it like axeplace and they have to be making a ton of profit if they're charging $4k base and can easily run $5-6K with options.

$3k is a bit more reasonable, comparing to top of the line production models like JPs and Jcustoms going for $2-3k.


----------



## kamello (Jul 1, 2016)

guyz guyz guyz guyz


it waes a jok


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 1, 2016)

I never knew Ibanez got the S series idea from Mayones.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 1, 2016)

also for those about to pull the trigger. Mind you the back and sides of the guitar are in the red-ish brown mahogany 

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2016/IBZ_2016_JULY_NSN.pdf

just like they did on the RGA and few other guitars in the line up

the picture on the website appears as it was black, but check the cover of the catalog in the link

that for me its a deal breaker, maybe for you not.

Im still GASing for this one




but I would never get the money for it


----------



## Miek (Jul 20, 2016)

https://reverb.com/item/2577121-new...m-solid-body-electric-guitar-blue-space-burst
some real, non-promotional pictures


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> The S and Regius are completely different shapes and designs..
> 
> And personally, no Ibanez will ever touch a Mayones in my book. Especially not an Iron Label



The Setius is much closer to the S design.

And I can think of one Ibanez I know that CRAPS all over every Mayones I've ever played:





My dad's '76 Iceman. No, it doesn't djent 

It does f*ckin rock though, and even being in the room with it makes you 45% more attractive to the opposite sex.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> No no, THIS is a poor-man's Mayones:



Can't work out if sarcastic or not... but if not:

YOU DID NOT just say that.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 20, 2016)

Those gradual gradients, or lack of.

A true Brazilian burst,


----------



## Miek (Jul 20, 2016)

I'll hold judgement til I see it in natural lighting instead of whatever they used for this. Doubt it's going to be mindblowing, but somewhat better.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 20, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Those gradual gradients, or lack of.
> 
> A true Brazilian burst,



yeah Ibanez havent been famous for their gradients. Works well? for the uotside burst, but for the inside 


now, that photo they have the camera settings all wrong. The white balance is all over the place

this is a bit more accurate






and I did this fix using that reverb pic, so not the best to work with, as opposed to using the raw file. These colors are reaaaaaaally tricky to get right on the white balance, any tinny movement of the slider and it changes the look of it completely. 

If you guys remember the first real pics of the jackson bulb, it had the same issue, people thinking it was "green"


----------



## Miek (Jul 20, 2016)

that's pretty solid work either way dude


----------



## Aymara (Jul 21, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


> The Setius is much closer to the S design.



No, this new Ibanez is clearly inspired by the upcoming Regius Core.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 21, 2016)

Aymara said:


> No, this new Ibanez is clearly inspired by the upcoming Regius Core.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 21, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


>



What's so funny? The Core was officially announced before (!) the release of the El Cheapo Ibby.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 21, 2016)

IMO they look great, if I ever need a new hardtail six string, I might get one.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jul 21, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


> Can't work out if sarcastic or not... but if not:
> 
> YOU DID NOT just say that.



Oh yes I did...

Nah, but, that's actually a personal joke. Years ago, I found one of those at a pawn shop, saw the M logo and the teardroppy headstock and thought "Oh sh.t... I find a Mayones, and it's REAL cheap!" 
Then I looked at the fine print.


----------



## bzhan1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Aymara said:


> What's so funny? The Core was officially announced before (!) the release of the El Cheapo Ibby.



Because the S came first. Many companies make burst guitars, only Ibanez made the S. It's that simple.

Also an "el cheapo" prestige S >>> similarly priced Setius any day


----------



## Aymara (Jul 22, 2016)

bzhan1 said:


> Because the S came first.



Yeah, my statement might have sounded funny, but the Core was already announced last year, if I remember that correctly.



> similarly priced Setius any day



And I surely would prefer the Setius ... I tested the Alpha in a shop and for 1500&#8364; it's a real bargain, when you see it's quality. Time will tell, if the Ibby can compete here ... I'm pretty sceptic.


----------



## bzhan1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Aymara said:


> Yeah, my statement might have sounded funny, but the Core was already announced last year, if I remember that correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> And I surely would prefer the Setius ... I tested the Alpha in a shop and for 1500 it's a real bargain, when you see it's quality. Time will tell, if the Ibby can compete here ... I'm pretty sceptic.



And the S was released like 30 years ago...

And the setius alpha is a bargain at nearly $2k? With such basic specs and a tune o matic bridge? Reviews on the setius quality isn't great either.


----------



## pott (Jul 22, 2016)

I had a Setius GTM which I paid 1.5k Euros for, and it wasn't amazing. Decent guitar which sounded very pretty, but with subtle construction issues (which I missed when I was in the shop): misaligned side-dots (my pet peeve) and some dust specks under the finish.

If a GTM used to cost 1.5k, I wouldn't call the Alpha bargains for the same price... Have all Setius costs gone up?


----------



## Vede (Jul 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Come on, you know the second you saw this, the first thing that came to mind was Mayones. It's nearly a clone of the Djentleman Regius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! That's my Mayo! Wasn't expecting to see it in this thread! Amazing instrument. And I agree Ibanez is aping the color, which I don't mind at all - I love that color and I've always wanted an S with a reverse headstock, so I'm definitely in, assuming build quality is decent. I think it's great Ibanez is making something like this at a mass-market price point.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 23, 2016)

pott said:


> Have all Setius costs gone up?



I tested a Setius Alpha 6 in a shop, that costed 1450 and was a very good guitar ... I personally like TOM bridges on 6-string guitars, because I was a long time Les Paul player, who uses a lot of palm muting.

Btw ... when I saw Tesseract live this year, I noticed that Acle Kahney used his Regius Signature only for a few songs. For all others he used a Setius 7. So ... would he have done that, if the Setius would be a mediocre guitar?


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## SonicBlur (Jul 24, 2016)

I can't wait to buy this SIX6FDFM one day. I can't justify ever spending the cost of a Mayones for me dicking around at home. That Ibanez looks great, a few mods and it'll sound perfect. My plan is to wait until they start hitting the used market, because I also can't justify buying an Iron Label for Prestige cash.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 26, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> I love Mayones as much as the next guy... but the cost in the US is ridiculous. $3-6k?



Then don't buy from a US dealer. I just got this one from a shop in Europe and had it shipped. Got a great price (well under $3k) and free shipping. Customs/tax was $175. Total came out to be less than the price of used one


----------



## Miek (Jul 26, 2016)

Got mine today. Is pretty much what you'd expect for what it is. 










The pickups are alright but not my cup of tea. Gonna put in Nailbombs. Not sure whether I'm going to go hot pink for a Miami guitar or with camo covers or something else.


----------



## mikah912 (Jul 26, 2016)

Miek said:


> Got mine today. Is pretty much what you'd expect for what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it looks cool! I like the real life photos. 

Did you get that at a Guitar Center or at a smaller, independent shop?


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 26, 2016)

Miek said:


> Got mine today. Is pretty much what you'd expect for what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like that as well, are You satisfied with the overall quality and feel?


----------



## rewihendrix (Jul 26, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I still cant deal with the stupid choice for the switches positions *facepalm*



yeah. I can't even think of what to do about it because I'd want to move that volume knob somewhere but there's no tone pot to switch out

I suppose just having a full time volume pedal would be ok.


----------



## Miek (Jul 26, 2016)

mikah912 said:


> I think it looks cool! I like the real life photos.
> 
> Did you get that at a Guitar Center or at a smaller, independent shop?



Actually I bought it online from American Musical Supply. I was worried about buying it sight unseen, but I had just cleared some guitars so I thought it was worth a shot.



Rawkmann said:


> I really like that as well, are You satisfied with the overall quality and feel?



Yeah it's pretty solid I have to say. I need some more time with it than the hour I had before work today to really check it out but it does seem pretty nifty overall. 
Something you should expect going in, and that I was ready for, is that because it's just a veneer over an open-pore style mahogany finish, there are spots where's it's kind of sucked into the pores. It looks like little dents or scratches at first but that's what it is. If it's something that matters to you, I would buy in person, but I know it's just a veneer so I don't care.
The finish REALLY pops though which is surprising. I'm not used to veneers with such a 3d quality.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeffbro said:


> It's arguable who's copying who, but comparing a $4k guitar to a <$1k guitar is laughable. .



Well according to some, as long as the guitars have the same woods they should be the same.


----------



## SonicBlur (Sep 11, 2016)

I played one at a Sam Ash and I was very happy with it....in fact, if I had a credit card with me I probably would have bought it. However, I still have a hard time spending the $899 for this while there are used S Prestiges available. I am hoping once these become available used the price will be more of a deal.


----------



## Fraz666 (Sep 12, 2016)

GAS!


----------



## xvultures (Sep 13, 2016)

SonicBlur said:


> I played one at a Sam Ash and I was very happy with it....in fact, if I had a credit card with me I probably would have bought it. However, I still have a hard time spending the $899 for this while there are used S Prestiges available. I am hoping once these become available used the price will be more of a deal.



I'm with you on that. I picked up some small stuff at Samash the other day and saw it behind the counter. Didn't want to even bother asking to check it out. You know these suckers will be $500-600 on the used market in a year.


----------

